# Jane Austen Scarf Pattern - FREE Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This scarf looks so beautiful and creamy - lovely. The pattern is FREE.

http://www.craftown.com/Jane-Lace-Scarf.html


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Very pretty.Thank you for the link :-D :-D


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Lovely and free. It's quite rare to find a Jane Austen pattern free. I have several Jan Austen patterns, purchased at a "price"... Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Apparently, you like scarves with unique patterns... you may like this one from Lion Brands: 
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90490B.html?noImages=

I've made it in dark colors for men and "fairer" colors for women/girls. Be warned: it takes a long time to accomplish it. Begin, one or two, now and you'll have it made by winter time.

I knit it in-between other knit project - could be why it takes a super long time to make. But, I love making it. It's fun to see the pattern emerge.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

It's me again. I'm looking for lace yarn for the pattern that MrsB gave us. And, I found this on eBay... great price, and free shipping. One spool one can make two, perhaps, three of the scarf: http://stores.ebay.com/Skips-Yarn-Barn-USA/Borgosesia-Cashwool-Yarn-/_i.html?_fsub=3319049012


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you. A very pretty & gift worthy scarf.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> It's me again. I'm looking for lace yarn for the pattern that MrsB gave us. And, I found this on eBay... great price, and free shipping. One spool one can make two, perhaps, three of the scarf: http://stores.ebay.com/Skips-Yarn-Barn-USA/Borgosesia-Cashwool-Yarn-/_i.html?_fsub=3319049012


Whoa! this looks too good to be true...but no negative feedback in the last year. Looks like a must try.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

It'sJustMe said:


> Whoa! this looks too good to be true...but no negative feedback in the last year. Looks like a must try.


Honestly, once you "get" the pattern, which is an 8-row repeat, it's a piece of cake.

BUT, keep track of where you are, because it's easy to become over-confident, then that's when one makes an error. AND, look at your work every 5 or so rows... to be sure it looks "right"... it's easy to spot an error.

You can also use a"lifeline", in case you made an error and need to frog some rows. Be sure to keep track of where you place your lifeline... then if you must rip, you'll know exactly what row you will begin anew.

Have fun.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ooohhh... What does everyone e think about this pattern for kitchen curtains?! 

Not the WHOLE curtain, but space it out... Like 5 vertical rows and then solid knitting then another 5 vertical rows etc....

Been looking for the PERFECT pattern...
Dani


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Daniele1969 said:


> Ooohhh... What does everyone e think about this pattern for kitchen curtains?!
> 
> Not the WHOLE curtain, but space it out... Like 5 vertical rows and then solid knitting then another 5 vertical rows etc....
> 
> ...


Yes... yes, it would make beautiful curtains. When you make your curtains be sure to post a photo and give us particulars.... on how you "tweaked" the pattern. I would love to have curtains like that in my kitchen.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Yes... yes, it would make beautiful curtains. When you make your curtains be sure to post a photo and give us particulars.... on how you "tweaked" the pattern. I would love to have curtains like that in my kitchen.


You got it Palenque!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I love this pattern, but the website is a pain and they want you to download a special program to convert PDFs and - oh, by the way - install a free tool bar. No thank you, and I never could figure out how to get the pattern!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I love this pattern, but the website is a pain and they want you to download a special program to convert PDFs and - oh, by the way - install a free tool bar. No thank you, and I never could figure out how to get the pattern!


How's this? Copy it and place it into a word document:

Jane Austen Scarf Pattern

Step 1: Getting Started

Welcome to Spring...and our new Jane Lace Scarf knitting pattern. Featuring a subtle diamond pattern and plenty of open lace work, this knitted scarf is sure to become a favorite staple for accenting a denim or tweed jacket in Spring. Our free knitting pattern is perfect for intermediate knitters or beginners ready to level up their knitting skills.
This knitting pattern would also work well in a group Knit-Along project or in a knitting circle. Create a lacey Jane scarf in a variety of colors using lace weight yarn to perfectly set off your spring attire. (Don't forget to knit one to share with a friend too!)
Skill Level: Intermediate 
Materials:
300  400 yards of lace weight yarn
Size 7 needle
Stitch markers 
Gauge: Gauge is not important for this project. 
Special Notes: 
Double strand cast on- Using two strands of yarn cast on with the long tail cast on method. Once you have completed casting on break the extra strand and continue knitting.

Step 2: Pattern Instructions

Pattern: 
Cast on with double strands 43
Lace broader edge
Row:1 Knit across.
Row 2: Purl across.
Row:3 K1, Sl 1, K1,psso, K 3, YO, K1,*YO, K3, slip 1, K2tog, Psso, K 3, Yo, K1 repeat to last 6 sts, YO,K3,K2 tog, K1. 
Repeat rows 2 and 3 6 times. 
Row 16-18: Knit. 
Row 19: K2tog, * YO,K2tog, repeat across to last sts, YO, K1 ( 43 sts)
Row 20-22: Knit across.

Main lace body
Row 23: K2, YO, K2tog, P1, K1, place marker, * K1, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, K2tog Tbl, repeat to last 7 sts, K1, place marker, K1, YO, K2tog, P1, K2. 
Row 24 and all even rows in body: P2, YO, K1, P1, slip marker, Purl to next marker, slip marker, P1, YO,P2tog,K1,P2. 
Row 25: K2, YO, K2tog, P1, K1, slip marker, K2tog, * Yo, K3 YO, Slip1, K2tog, Psso, repeat to last 5 sts before marker, Yo, K3, YO, K2tog Tbl, slip marker, K1, YO, K2tog, P1,K2. 
Row 27: K2, YO, K2tog, P1, K1, slip marker, *K1, YO, K2tog, Tbl, K1, K2tog, YO, repeat from * to last sts before marker,K1 slip marker, K1, YO, K2tog,P1,K2
Row 29: K2,YO, K2tog,P1,K1, slip marker, K2 *YO, slip 1 K2tog, Psso, YO, K3, repeat from * to last 5 sts before marker, YO, Slip 1 K2tog, Psso,YO K2, slip marker K1, YO, K2tog, P1, K2/ 
Repeat rows 23-29 until piece measures 41 inches or to desired length( please keep in mind that if you make your scarf to much longer you will need more yarn)

Bottom lace border
Repeat rows 20-22, then row 19 and rows 16-18, then rows 2and 3 6 times then Purl one row and Knit one rows. Bind off with double strands.

About The Author
Melanie has more than 25 years experience as a Hands-on fiber artist and fiber arts teacher specializing in crochet, knitting, spinning, weaving and tatting. She has taught classes through various yarn stores, Community Education Programs, fiber fairs; as well as in 4-H programs around Idaho. She has been designing her own unique projects and patterns for numerous year and she has spent several years as a pattern tester for many yarn and design companies. You can usually find her working on something or planning her next project.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I love this pattern, but the website is a pain and they want you to download a special program to convert PDFs and - oh, by the way - install a free tool bar. No thank you, and I never could figure out how to get the pattern!


Couldn't agree more with the pain bit...that all spells 'danger! danger!' to me. I plan to transcribe their written word directions into a chart and work from that. Simple components = beautiful scarf = right up my alley.

And the kitchen curtain panels? Reminds me of a 1960's/early 1970's Mon Tricot which featured lace panels in a kitchen window. They were probably crocheted with a cotton thread but, regardless, most memorable. Mon Dieu!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I love this pattern, but the website is a pain and they want you to download a special program to convert PDFs and - oh, by the way - install a free tool bar. No thank you, and I never could figure out how to get the pattern!


I am with you and have the same issue. It is beautiful, but not enough to download PDF ads.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so very much for taking the time to write the pattern out, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

You're a peach! Thanks for doing this for me - I'll save it to my desktop tomorrow. I have just the yarn for it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

It'sJustMe said:


> Couldn't agree more with the pain bit...that all spells 'danger! danger!' to me. I plan to transcribe their written word directions into a chart and work from that. Simple components = beautiful scarf = right up my alley.
> 
> And the kitchen curtain panels? Reminds me of a 1960's/early 1970's Mon Tricot which featured lace panels in a kitchen window. They were probably crocheted with a cotton thread but, regardless, most memorable. Mon Dieu!


I have always had the problems with that site.I got it,go to the link,scroll down,under the green sign that says download there is a purple arrow that say next step.Click it and it takes you to the pattern page.Hope that helps

:-D :-D


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

From what I can tell, row 24 (and all subsequent even rows of the main body) is not correct. 
Having charted it out, the 1st 6 sts of Row 24 should read: 
P2, YO, P2tog, K1, P1

In their instructions they have 'P2, YO, K1, P1' omitting the P2tog. You can see they do have that P2tog at the end of the row: 
Row 24 and all even rows in body: P2, YO, K1, P1, slip marker, Purl to next marker, slip marker, P1, YO,P2tog,K1,P2.

?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Also, I'm wondering if there isn't also a mistake on Row 25. Only the last K2tog in the central design is a K2tog Tbl. I wonder why?? Hmm...swatches don't lie...
Row 25: K2, YO, K2tog, P1, K1, slip marker, K2tog, * Yo, K3 YO, Slip1, K2tog, Psso, repeat to last 5 sts before marker, Yo, K3, YO, K2tog Tbl, slip marker, K1, YO, K2tog, P1,K2.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I was going to make a copy of this pattern now I have to wait and see if there is a error.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, Thank you for finding the errors in this pattern. I will take a closer look as well when I am able to.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Bless you,

I just laboriously copied the pattern by hand. Sometimes my set up won't print patterns. Just the ads. Thank you for printing it out for us. I wish I had read further.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Bless you,
> 
> I just laboriously copied the pattern by hand. Sometimes my set up won't print patterns. Just the ads. Thank you for printing it out for us. I wish I had read further.


Are you "selecting" the pattern text and then "print selection"?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

It would work. Also would make a nice dresser runner.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

How do I select pattern text and print selection?


----------



## Jakers1 (Jul 27, 2012)

I do not understand the part of the pattern that says K2tog Tbl. Can someone explain what the means since the author did not in the instructions.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Bless you,
> 
> I just laboriously copied the pattern by hand. Sometimes my set up won't print patterns. Just the ads. Thank you for printing it out for us. I wish I had read further.


Carolyn, scroll back to page 1 of this posting, I've written out the pattern and posted it in here.

Thelma


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

It'sJustMe said:


> From what I can tell, row 24 (and all subsequent even rows of the main body) is not correct.
> Having charted it out, the 1st 6 sts of Row 24 should read:
> P2, YO, P2tog, K1, P1
> 
> ...


Boy... what would we do without "genius" knitters like yourself.

Thanks for the head's up on the errors on this pattern. I'll keep my eye's open when I'm on these rows.

I, especially, must keep my eyes open because I plan to knit it in black-colored yarn, which is a color I generally steer away from because of my old eyes; but, it's the recipient's favorite color and I want to make a very nice hostess gift for her. (wow! that was a long sentence, but with proper punctuation, it's permissible ... Hemmingway wrote with super long sentences!!)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

It'sJustMe said:


> From what I can tell, row 24 (and all subsequent even rows of the main body) is not correct.
> Having charted it out, the 1st 6 sts of Row 24 should read:
> P2, YO, P2tog, K1, P1
> 
> ...


Thanks for the "heads up" warning. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Bless you,
> 
> I just laboriously copied the pattern by hand. Sometimes my set up won't print patterns. Just the ads. Thank you for printing it out for us. I wish I had read further.


No, problem, Carolyn. We knitters must help each other. Blessings are always welcomed; Thank YOU.

I must say, that you're a very pretty lady. You remind me of an actress that even in her elder years looked like a little sweet girl.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

MrsB said:


> It would work. Also would make a nice dresser runner.


Ahh, yes it would. I love this forum... the ideas just keep on popping into one's head.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Jakers1 said:


> I do not understand the part of the pattern that says K2tog Tbl. Can someone explain what the means since the author did not in the instructions.


Knit two together through the back loop. Instead of inserting your needle in the front of the second stitch from the end and then through the first and knitting the two together, you put your needle through the back loop of the first and then the second loop, then knit them together.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> How do I select pattern text and print selection?


Find the location you would like to start selecting from and place your mouse cursor there. Then press and hold the left mouse button and drag the cursor to the last area you would like to highlight. As you hold the left mouse button and drag the mouse cursor, the text between where you first pressed the button and where you dragged the cursor to will now be highlighted. Then file/print/selection.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Knit 2 stitches together, through the back loop (this is a decrease stitch). Here's a YouTube video that demonstrates that stitch.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for writing it out - I was having problems too.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

And thanks for pointing out the mistake! Not sure I would have figured that out!  I love this forum too and all you helpful people!!!!


----------

